# jumping in the pool



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

this pigeons is great is seems just jumping in the pool


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL!  It's so much fun watching them swimming/bathing, isn't it?

I usually pull up a chair, and enjoy watching them as well as enjoying the sun.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

in the photo also my old jimmy ...do you remember my jimmy 2-st contest winner


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

on the left side


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Jimmy is sure not too old to join right in with the rest!!
What an opportune pic .... the right click at the exact right moment!!!
Better save that for next year's contest!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great picture! They are fun too watch. You can spend hours watching them and taking pictures.
I have one of a pij floating on a raft in the pool but it turned out kinda blurry.
I can't remember if I put it in my albums or not.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I still say you get the best shots of your pigeons! LOL, the one in the middle is literally jumping in. Wonderful shot. I have never seen one of ours do that. They seem to just step or waddle in. Jimmy is looking fine!


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i take over 40 pics but i do not now how to put them on my album...i will try anyway


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*another pics*

another pics with my babies


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

on the last photo they seems death......but they just enjoy the sun


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> on the last photo they seems death


I was wondering about that one. Talk about kicking back...


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

one of them is in the wather


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

As usual - I just love your photographs! You seem to get "just the right moment" captured on film 

Jimmy continues to look just adorable too. 

Love the very first one of the one flying into the pool - so kewl!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Bombs away!!!

OH MY GOD! YOU'VE GOT A GARYE PIGEON! Look to the left of the picture - it looks like my Garye!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

romanian pigeon said:


> on the last photo they seems death......but they just enjoy the sun


Hehe, we call that "playing dead chicken" at my house.  Chickens do that when they're dust bathing or laying in the sun too.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i put some new photo on my album....if you want to see it!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome photographs!! You have some beautiful birds there!


----------

